# Input needed on a digital protractor



## matt158 (May 18, 2009)

Hi, my name is Matt, im currently doing a project for school and i need some user input on a digital protractor.

the project is to apply ergonomics to the device with out changing its size.

so what im asking is what problems do any of you see with using a digital protractor?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I think that your gizmo is not a digital "protractor"*








[/URL] *Bosch DAF220K *
*Digital Anglefinder*
Built in memory stores an angle measurement, such as a crown molding spring angle, which is ideal for repeated use, The angle finder measures the exact angle of an existing structure or workpiece, The built in compound cut calculator allows… *more info >>* 

This is what I think a digital protractor is.
This item you show measures angles of inclination from horizontal, unless I'm misinformed. I have the item you describe myself. Ergonomics has to do with the human machine interface. Improvements in visibilty of readouts, simplicity of operation, built in computing fiuctions, hand conforming, tactile or nonslip surfaces etc. Improvment of these will make a better, easier to use product.
So, what ideas do you have? :blink: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Bill is correct.

The item that you pictured is most commonly called a level.

Is it a level that you want comments on or is it a protractor?

G


----------



## matt158 (May 18, 2009)

well the craftsmen shown is kinda an angle finder in stead but yes i see where you guys are coming from.

i just would like to see what general problems you see with using such a device. like holding it, visually seeing the display, the size of the buttons or type....that kind of thing.


matt


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The only complaint that I have with my 24" Craftsman level, like the smaller one you display, is that it is slightly heavy. Otherwise it is easy to use to do the job for which it was designed.

G


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

My biggest problem with measuring devices of all sorts, levels etc is being able to read them clearly without squinting and at odd angles, if the digital readout must be viewed directly to read it I will end up holding the opposite of that every time


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

av8trtex: first off to use said digital devices you must be IFR certified, 2nd you leave it in the luggage compartment ROFLOL. They are pretty to look at, I have a few and usually dont use em much. Batteries die, cant see em in bright light, same probs u describe. You cant beat a pair of Mark 3 eyeballs and a yellow vial.
Just my humble opinion :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

Quite right Skymaster, since I only do my woodworking in VMC and all my plotting with an old school E6B and protractor I don't need anything digital except my own digits.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Fantasmagorical Roger that, N738BF 1200 have a good day


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

Matt should squawk 7500


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

ROFLMAO Maybe WE should fly up there and make fun of him first then maybe help him LOL LOL


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I am an older guy with weak eyesite and I find the digital devices helpful as long as the font is large enough and the lighting ok. It takes the guess work out some for me.I likeem!!


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I love my digital protractor... I can set up my blade within 0.1 degrees quickly... Not that I can always run to wood through the balde with 0.1 tolerance.

What I would like to have is the ability to view the read out from any direction. As it is now I have to kneel down to look straight at it. I would like to be able to rotate the display like 45 degrees to see it easier.

Hope that helps.


----------

